

Coding explained in 25 profound comics - levosmetalo
https://medium.com/@FreeCodeCamp/coding-explained-in-25-profound-comics-8847ea03819c

======
dcole2929
Numbers 9 and 14 are two of the funniest things I've seen in a while. I
actually laughed out loud. At work. And then showed it to my team.

------
richardbrevig
I think #24 was my favorite.

------
jaegerpicker
Those are pretty spot on.

